# asa entry fees



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

would someone post the entry asa entry fees for each class..I do know pro is 250, but I have no idea what the rest of them are. Just gathering info for some folks considering shooting asa this year...

Yes I looked on the web site..could not find the info...


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Any particular class?

Entry fees from Novice to Open A range from $30.00 to $50.00


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Pros 250
Semi = 125
Open A & Unlimited Seniors = 50
Open B , Limited, Hunter,Super Seniors, Master Seniors = 40
Open C, Bow Novice = 30

That's the men's classes..................Do you want the women to?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

It appears most classes have a 10 dollar increase so open a is 60, b is 50 and so on


----------



## mdpate (Apr 26, 2010)

I just noticed that too. A few of the classes did go up $10. https://buy.asaarchery.com/tournaments.php click the drop menu on "choose class"


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> Pros *$250*
> Semi & known 45 = *$125*
> Open A = *$60*
> Open B , Unlimited , Limited, Senior Open, Woman's Open = * $50*
> ...


The official prices for 2011


----------



## T Miller73 (Jul 22, 2008)

They must be trying to push everybody out of the known 45 with an entry fee like that !!! I don't shoot the known classes but what happened ? I thought the known classes were to get the spot and field shooters to join in on the fun ? I don't think thats going to happen now ! This is just my opinion though .


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

K45 is $50

K-50 is $125


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bowmender said:


> K45 is $50
> 
> K-50 is $125


Typo on my part LOL


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bowmender said:


> K45 is $50
> 
> K-50 is $125





bhtr3d said:


> Typo on my part LOL


At first my jaw hit the floor! I was thinking, "what are they trying to achieve!?".


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

J. Whitt..look at the top of the page and click registration..you dont have to pay right then select class and it'll tell you the cost.


----------

